

Don't Believe the Hype - lenkendall
http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2012/12/20/ignore-trends-and-predictions/

======
shanellem
"I don’t care about trends and my only prediction is that one day I will die."

I think that says a lot. Predictions can give us tunnel vision. Sometimes the
biggest opportunities are in the most unexpected places. I really respect
Brad's opinion on this.

~~~
brandoncapecci
At the same time, I imagine he could make a lot of accurate guesses on where
the industry is moving. People are not expecting him to be exact so, to me,
his response reads like someone who just doesn't want to be wrong. Even if
Brad doesn't invest in the short term, he is perfectly capable of giving
generalized short term predictions. There are superior less evasive answers
from other investors for anyone who is looking.

~~~
jsolson
If I was in the business of investing other people's money, I would like very
much to be perceived as a shrewed individual who tries very hard not to be
wrong, favoring long bets and coming up right.

Nothing wrong with that.

------
31reasons
I know doing exercise and eating healthy every single day is good but I can't
follow that all the time because I am human. I skip when I am tired and
stressed out. VCs are humans too and even though their "idealistic" stand is
to only invest long-term we see them all the time investing in the short-term
trends. If that wasn't true, this socio-loco-mobile trend would have died
already.

